# Windows 10 pro desktop into fax server?



## ndennee (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I recently was hired by a company to be their IT support specialist. However, I just recently graduated college and have much to learn still. One task they want me to start looking at is turning a desktop into a fax server that we can use. Our company has a program that will allow us to fax from a computer, by using a fax server. If anyone could give me some information on how to take a windows 10 desktop and make it a server without installing a OS that costs money, please enlighten me. Thank you all. 

Specs for the desktop that will be the server

AMD Phenom II x3 925 2.80 GHz processor
8GB Ram
Windows 10 pro, 64 bit


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Does the company have any Windows-based servers? If so, you can actually add a role of fax server to one of them, which obviates the need to create one on a Win 10 desktop.



> Our company has a program that will allow us to fax from a computer, by using a fax server.


What's the name of the program?


----------



## ndennee (Feb 12, 2018)

the name of the program is call [email protected] by applied systems. They do have a windows based server but its an old one. I cant find on there what exact version of windows server, but if i had to guess it would be 98 or 2000. Can a computer that old handle more than one role?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I wouldn't trust a server that old to handle *any* role these days. Are they truly set on that fax software? The reason being: it looks fairly old as well, and there's no real mention of it on the Applied Systems website (which never bodes well).


----------



## ndennee (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok, so we need to be able to have a server at each office we have to handle this fax system at each office... so i've decided to see if i can get some virtualization software to make a virtual server at each office. Any good programs you can recommend?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

If you're going to virtualise at each office, which OS will you use for the virtual machine and which will you use for the host? It seems as if it's getting overly complicated, and needlessly at that.

Are they still insisting you use the [email protected] software?


----------



## ndennee (Feb 12, 2018)

is there a way to set windows 10 up as a fax server? this way i can avoid doing all of this.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Does this company not have any current servers? Windows 98 is not a server OS and it would be very unwise if the are running Server 2000 as their only servers, if they are then you should turn in your resignation and move along to a new company.

If they want to use this [email protected] software with a fax server then that fax server will probably need to be running that same [email protected] server software on that computer to accept the faxes from all the client workstations and it will need a modem and analog phone line. You really need to get the documentation for that software and learn how it works and possibly even contact the software company for additional assistance. 

Or do they have any networked multifunction printers with fax capability? If so most of those would have a fax driver that can be installed on each workstation, possibly through group policy, and they can send faxes from their computers to their fax machine using that fax printer driver. 

Or you can setup a Windows fax server using an existing Windows Server OS but not use the [email protected] software and just use the built in Windows support. 

Or use an online faxing service, many phone companies and dedicated faxing companies exist. The faxes can be sent or received through email.


----------



## ndennee (Feb 12, 2018)

We have one current server at our main office which has windows 2003 installed. Our other offices do not have any servers. Most of them are small offices, with only 1-10 people in them. That being said, we do not want to pay to put a server at each location just so faxes can be sent. Our locations are not connected into one big network (which will be out next project). So this is why we are looking for a way to just use a desktop windows computer to act as the fax server at each location.


----------



## plankton23 (Feb 8, 2018)

ndennee said:


> is there a way to set windows 10 up as a fax server? this way i can avoid doing all of this.


Basically no. But each desktop can do so individually by using windows 1o built in "fax and scan" software. See links below.

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...0220.windows-10-ctp-windows-fax-and-scan.aspx

https://faxauthority.com/windows-10-fax/

https://www.howtogeek.com/168841/ho...s-online-without-a-fax-machine-or-phone-line/

Personally, I would just get a AIO printer (that does fax) and set it up on a desktop, connect it to a phone line and send out faxes that way. Until you get your server(s) setup and running.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Server 2003 is not current either, also obsolete.

I gave you a few alternatives until you join them all up.


----------

